# Sticky Jacobs chuck



## PT Doc (Aug 5, 2018)

I now have 2 Jacobs Super Chucks that seem to bind when opening the jaws about 3/4 of the way to fully open by hand. Can get the chuck to fully open but it’s clearly binding. With the key it’s no big deal to fully open. One is a 14n and the other is an 18n. Both are USA made and older. I don’t have an arbor press to separate the chucks. When this happens, what is the likely cause?  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## DoogieB (Aug 5, 2018)

The grease has turned into stiff, waxy goop.  You need to take them apart, clean them and apply new grease.  You will need a press.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 5, 2018)

Chips and dirt also will get into the chuck over time.  DoogieB has it right: they need to be cleaned and re-lubed.  If the jaws are badly worn,
this would be a good opportunity to rebuild with new parts while you're at it.


----------



## PT Doc (Aug 5, 2018)

Ok. Will need to get me an arbor press to get these sorted out. Thank you.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 5, 2018)

Jaws and split nut on eBay for $160.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jacobs-07434-U18N-Chuck-Nut-and-Jaws-Kit-5-Piece-10B-B0049/123291147328?epid=1210242844&hash=item1cb4b99c40:g:UI0AAOSwv~lawnm-&_sacat=0&_nkw=18n+jaws&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313
I have bearings if you need them.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 6, 2018)

I have seen that problem with Jacobs chucks where the shell has not been pressed on far enough when it is reassembled after being serviced.  Usually the key also binds when it is turned.  The shell just needs to be pressed all the way onto its seat.  Don't overdo it and damage anything.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 6, 2018)

As mentioned I would bet you have chips in the scroll.  This often happens when the drill is used in a vertical position drilling up on the underside of something.  It also happens on a lathe when not breaking the chip.  The chip will crawl up the flutes and finally break off inside the chuck. 

Unless the chucks are very old I doubt a hobbyist will use them often enough to wear out the scroll or jaws.  They more likely are full of chips or dried grease.  We used to rebuild the chucks in the machine shop about every 10 years or so.  Those chucks were drilling hundreds of holes a week and probably over 50,000 holes a year.  Unless the quality of the chuck have substantially diminished  I doubt they are worn significantly.


----------



## PT Doc (Aug 7, 2018)

The 18n jaws are good and the 14n look brand new. I will watch a few YouTube vids when I get the arbor press and disassemble both and clean them up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 13, 2018)

PT Doc said:


> The 18n jaws are good and the 14n look brand new. I will watch a few YouTube vids when I get the arbor press and disassemble both and clean them up. Thanks for the help.


Did you manage to get rid of the stickiness in your Jacobs chuck? I just got a used 14n super chuck and it's binding the last few turns to fully open, I'm thinking of taking it apart and clean and lube it. is that what you ended up doing ?


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 13, 2018)

I agree that the proper thing to do is disassemble, clean and re-lube. But, I just picked up a 14N super that was a little sticky and I squirted in some CRC lube and worked it open and closed. It works so well now that I don't think I'll be taking it apart, for now anyways. Like others have said, I think the grease had hardened up a little and the light CRC lube loosened it up and the chuck works fine now.

I actually don't think I'll be using this chuck too much because I love my Albrechts! But, if I need a keyed chuck, this will probably be my go to. If this was my primary use chuck I think I would disassemble, clean and re-lube. 

YMMV,
Ted


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 13, 2018)

Technical Ted said:


> I agree that the proper thing to do is disassemble, clean and re-lube. But, I just picked up a 14N super that was a little sticky and I squirted in some CRC lube and worked it open and closed. It works so well now that I don't think I'll be taking it apart, for now anyways.
> 
> YMMV,
> Ted


I'm glad you got it working with CRC lube, I thought before taking the chuck apart I should try to spray it myself first , I don't even have a hydraulic press or anything similar to do the job right.
The chuck is in mint condition for it's age and I can easily live with it the way it is, that is until I get board ,lol.
Great post.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 14, 2018)

I scored two 11n in an auction, grubby would be an understatement.
I soak 'em in diesel for a week, then oil for a couple of days, and they turned out good to go.
But then maybe they were just sitting gathering dust they're whole lives, who knows.
However, before you go to the trouble of dis-assembly, it's worth a try.


----------



## PT Doc (Dec 22, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> Did you manage to get rid of the stickiness in your Jacobs chuck? I just got a used 14n super chuck and it's binding the last few turns to fully open, I'm thinking of taking it apart and clean and lube it. is that what you ended up doing ?



No I have not. Bought a 20T shop press and then tried to cut my finger off in the kitchen and did not succeed. Press is still laying in pieces on basement floor but I plan on assembling it over the next week unless I try to mame myself again. By the way, the hf 20T press has steel arbor plates. They used to be cast iron.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2018)

Technical Ted said:


> I actually don't think I'll be using this chuck too much because I love my Albrechts! But, if I need a keyed chuck, this will probably be my go to. If this was my primary use chuck I think I would disassemble, clean and re-lube.


Albrecht chucks are very good, but so are Jacobs super chucks, especially the older ones.  It is nice to have both, in every size and shank style...


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 22, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Albrecht chucks are very good, but so are Jacobs super chucks, especially the older ones.  It is nice to have both, in every size and shank style...




I still have and use my many Wohlstrum chucks from years ago . Can't beat 'em for smaller work .


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 23, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I still have and use my many Wohlstrum chucks from years ago . Can't beat 'em for smaller work .


I know nothing about Wohlstrum chucks, Dave.  Perhaps Wahlstrom?  Float-lock?  Please tell us about them.

For smaller work I have 2 Jacobs "Hartford" 8-1/2N, 0-1/4" chucks, and for really small work an Albrecht 30-J0, 0-1/8" (0-3mm) chuck with sensitive drill feed.  I also have several "no name" simple precision screw chucks for drills under .060" perhaps and down to zero.  I almost never do that small of work anymore.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 23, 2018)

Wohlstrum or Wahlstrom .   Lets you change cutters while spindle stays running . Just give a slight pull down and the jaws release , a slight pull up locks them .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 23, 2018)

PT Doc said:


> No I have not. Bought a 20T shop press and then tried to cut my finger off in the kitchen and did not succeed. Press is still laying in pieces on basement floor but I plan on assembling it over the next week unless I try to mame myself again. By the way, the hf 20T press has steel arbor plates. They used to be cast iron.


Thank you for responding Doc, the issue I had with my sticky chuck was resolved, all it took was a 24 hour bath in Kerosene ,then a generous blast of spray lubricant and the chuck is silky smooth now.

The nex option on my mind was to take it appart and clean it properly but since I do not own any type of press I went with option B and it worked out fine.
Take care of your fingers and hope you heal soon.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 23, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Albrecht 30-J0, 0-1/8" (0-3mm) chuck with sensitive drill feed.


That chuck sounds interesting Bob, I doubt it will be used often in a my shop but on a few occasions I wished I had a chuck with that" _ sensitive drill feed_" capability.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 23, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> That chuck sounds interesting Bob, I doubt it will be used often in a my shop but on a few occasions I wished I had a chuck with that" _ sensitive drill feed_" capability.


They are out there, just need to buy it from somebody who doesn't know what they are worth...  
Edit:  The sensitive feed and the chuck are normally two separate parts.


----------

